# Xikar Tech Double Jet Flame Lighter



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Picked this up at my local B&M Fidel's Cigar Shop in Kansas City, Missouri. Great place to stop if your in area. Did not see thread on this lighter so thought I post some pictures and give you my thoughts on it. So far I'm happy with my $40.00 purchase. My *+'s* Kansas City based company, life time warranty, functions well, easy adjustment (to easy see -'s), easy to see fluid level. My *-'s *surfaces scratch easy, made in China (come on Xikar all kinds of locations in Crossroads and West bottoms to manufacture this stuff here in Kansas City), the way I hold lighter (left hand) it seems to turn flame level down with action of lighting flame the flame adjustment wheel on bottom needs to be harder to turn. Overall I'm pleased with purchase and see myself adding Tech Triple Flame for no good reason other then supporting my local B&M. Feel free to post you thoughts on this product if you have one.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome pics! How many lights do you think before she needs a refill? Thinking about getting this myself in clear or the axia.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

More photos.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

zabhatton said:


> Awesome pics! How many lights do you think before she needs a refill? Thinking about getting this myself in clear or the axia.


Honest haven't paid that much attention. I do think I'm over 10+ cigars now with out refill. How you light cigar will factor into this a-lot. I toast end (30-45 seconds ?) then cut tip and relax.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Im interested too in how many lights. Thats one thing that is a PITA about torch lighters and fuel consumption.


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

^Agreed, I fill mine about once a week.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats on your new lighter! I used one at a B&M an I was impressed with it. I'd certainly consider buying the triple flame at $22-25 or single flame at $16-19 they go for at cbid

In the $40 range, I prefer the Blazer CG-001 lighter which I lit 26 cigars off of a single fill...and I'm a heavy on fuel as I light the cigar completely using the heat from the flame without puffing to light.


----------



## Harley3381 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thats a nice looking tech lighter Kris. I was thinking about adding that exact lighter to my collection. Even being made in china i appreciate their warranty.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a double jet lighter from Xikar and it works great outdoors. But, it burns fuel like crazy and it doesn't always light on the first try. Oddly, my double flame costs around $50ish and I have a smaller Xikar lighter that only cost $20 and it works much better


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice lighter I buy mostly Xikar products the lifetime warranty is great.(by the way we don't manufacture anything in the US anymore...)Good to help the B&M you can get that one for $28 elsewhere.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope have had better luck with your Blazer than I had. mine lasted about 6 weeks before it crapped out.



Ky70 said:


> Congrats on your new lighter! I used one at a B&M an I was impressed with it. I'd certainly consider buying the triple flame at $22-25 or single flame at $16-19 they go for at cbid
> 
> In the $40 range, I prefer the Blazer CG-001 lighter which I lit 26 cigars off of a single fill...and I'm a heavy on fuel as I light the cigar completely using the heat from the flame without puffing to light.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Double and triple flames tend to go through more fuel because most turn the flame up higher then it need to be. I would turn them to the lowest point it will alow as long as you are getting good fuel flow. 

The lifetime warranty is always the winning factor when going with butane lighter. 

Also I would recomend using there butane no matter what brand lighter you are using. The impurities in the smaller can are 15 parts per million and the 400ml can is at 30 parts per million. Using inferior butane will help gum up the inside and make it stop functioning. That is the leading factor in the reason why most the lighters they service no longer work.

Definitely need to support your local shop. We sell some of these at my local shop for $23.95 for a double and 29.95 for a triple. Xikar gave them a deal that they passed on to their customers. They seem to function well.


----------



## Favvers (Jan 30, 2013)

FireRunner said:


> I have a double jet lighter from Xikar and it works great outdoors. But, it burns fuel like crazy and it doesn't always light on the first try. Oddly, my double flame costs around $50ish and I have a smaller Xikar lighter that only cost $20 and it works much better


Which one do you have? I've got the Element model which I like, great for lighting up outside. But like you, I find it drinks butane and sometimes needs a couple of clicks to get going. It's also got a punch on the bottom which I've never used. Should try that sometime.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Double and triple flames tend to go through more fuel because most turn the flame up higher then it need to be. I would turn them to the lowest point it will alow as long as you are getting good fuel flow.
> 
> The lifetime warranty is always the winning factor when going with butane lighter.
> 
> ...


Think you can pass on the savings to me:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

maybe........:eyebrows:

i pm'ed you back



zabhatton said:


> Think you can pass on the savings to me:mrgreen:


----------

